# Very nice K4 ladies varsity on auction



## 60sstuff (Sep 28, 2022)

Very tempting, especially since it’s my favorite color, Flamboyant Lime.
This bike should clean up very nice.

Sold new just a few hours south of me.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Sep 28, 2022)

Ha, you saw it too, but beat me to the punch!


----------



## kostnerave (Sep 28, 2022)

Chris,
You should go get that, it's the mate to your men's Varsity.


----------



## 60sstuff (Sep 28, 2022)

kostnerave said:


> Chris,
> You should go get that, it's the mate to your men's Varsity.



I know. It’s driving me crazy.
No room and you just can’t have them all.


----------



## Oilit (Sep 30, 2022)

That's the trouble with window shopping, you don't need another bike and you don't intend to buy another bike but then next thing you know...


----------

